# Re:C.S. lewis



## Jacob (Oct 7, 2004)

Have you read The Abolition of man? If so did you like it?


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Oct 7, 2004)

Nope, good?


----------



## evadri (Jan 13, 2005)

No, but I read all the Narnia seris multiple times and I loved them. Does that count?


----------

